# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  اضاءة شاشة iphon 5

## LAAROUSSI

اضاءة شاشة iphon 5
ما علىك سوى تغيير تلك المحاطة بالون الاحمر

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك شكرا اخي معلومة قيمة*

----------


## abodistlit

*بارك الله فيك شكرا اخي معلومة قيمة*

----------


## abodistlit

بارك الله فيك شكرا

----------


## hassanjev

بارك الله فيك شكرا

----------


## sharmanilin

god bless you thank you

----------

